# Grilled dijon/garlic baby-back ribs



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

That sounds great!!!  Gonna have to give it a try!!  Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Ben!  I love the basting trough on your grill to allow application during the cook!!...also like the adjustable rack over the flame!  Do you have any video of someone cooking on your grill?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Post a link to yer site bro.
I googled it and saw the grills.

Very Nice and I agree with Big Daddy Greg the juice recovery trough is cool.

Now post some pics of them Ribs man!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 24, 2007)

lol, just a few more posts and you can link.

Welcome!  Those ribs sound different.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2007)

Just BUMP you post up a few...


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello, and that sounds awesome !!!!  
 :welcome


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome Ben, What site?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 24, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Welcome Ben, What site?



The banner ad bro....  http://www.grillery.com/


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 24, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOPs


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 25, 2007)

Ben, She *lusts* after your grill!


----------

